

Why are we short-sighted? - jonathansizz
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150116-why-are-we-short-sighted

======
coroxout
Interesting article, thanks.

The author relates being told by his childhood ophthalmologist that he "could
blame [his] genes and a love of reading" but I'm certainly no fonder of
reading than either of my parents (though we are all quite bookish, my mother
especially so) and they both made it to their 60s without glasses and now need
reading glasses, whereas I became shortsighted in my early 20s - so that
explanation has never sounded right to me either.

